#ubuntu-mx 2012-09-03
<Omarman> Hola
<chilicuil> hola Omarman
<Omarman> Hola
<Omarman> Que hacen esta noche? estan algo callados.
<chilicuil> asi es es comunmente a esta hr, mañana es lunes, y muchos tienen que ir a trabajar o a la escuela
<Omarman> Si, tienes razon ya es bien noche
<chilicuil> que te trae por aqui Omarman ?, es la primera vez que nos visitas?
<Omarman> si
<Omarman> solo andaba viendo como estaba el ambiente
<chilicuil> te acabas de iniciar con Ubuntu, o ya tienes experiencia?
<Omarman> Tengo mucho tiempo de usar linux en general y unos 5 a~nos de usar ubuntu
<chilicuil> pues entonces ya eres experimentado, hehe, seguro nos vendria de lujo tu ayuda por aqui o el foro
<chilicuil> mmm, has escuchado del ubuntu global jam?, te interesa el tema de colaborar con Ubuntu?
<Omarman> Pues ayudo en lo que puedo...
 * xangua usó ubuntu 2 años antes de descubrir irc
<Omarman> pero nunca he ido a ninguna reunion
<chilicuil> bueno, pues cuando quieras, puedes venir a las reuniones del equipo, son el primer y ultimo jueves de cada mes
<Omarman> Adonde son/
<Omarman> Adonde son?
<chilicuil> a las 9
<chilicuil> no ganaras nada, al contrario puede que pierdas xD, pero conoceras a los mas revoltosos del equipo, por si te interesa
<chilicuil> fuera de eso, ehh, por las tardes a veces se arman las conversaciones
<chilicuil> por este mismo canal Omarman
<Omarman> Excelente
<Omarman> Por aqu'i estar'e
<xangua> !roullete
<xangua> mmm cómo era¿¿ D:
<chilicuil> !rulete
<chilicuil> xD, ni idea xangua, hehe, jamesjedi_afk sabra
<xangua> @roullete
<meetingology> xangua: Error: "roullete" is not a valid command.
<xangua> D: y groxy¿¿
<chilicuil> !ruleta
<chilicuil> x.x
<chilicuil> Omarman: deja te paso las ligas pertinentes
<chilicuil> Omarman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMxTeam/Meetings/Agenda
<xangua> @ruleta
<meetingology> xangua: Error: "ruleta" is not a valid command.
<Omarman> Gracias Chilicuil
<xangua> mmmm ya no es el bot oficial el groxy ahora¿¿ (
<xangua> @twitter epn
<meetingology> xangua: Error: "twitter" is not a valid command.
<chilicuil> xangua: pues si, en eso se habia quedado, pero como aun no se hace una guia sobre como usarlo, ehh, bueno
<xangua> mmm nimodo tentré que hace el roullete yo mismo
<chilicuil> tan pronto sepamos como usarlo, le daremos las gracias a meetingology
<xangua> !roullete
 * xangua blows his head
<chilicuil> \n_n/
<xangua> and accidentaly an eye from chilicuil ;)
<chilicuil> x_T
#ubuntu-mx 2012-09-04
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> hay vi el evento http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1901/detail/
<chilicuil> hola SergioMeneses, todo bien
<chilicuil> oh si, ese es el link
<chilicuil> se acerca el dia, ya es este fin
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, eso
<chilicuil> como van las platicas con tu equipo SergioMeneses ?, el fin mande un correo a Lyz, que tambien esta planeando un Jam de QA, lamentablemente en su caso lo haran cara a cara, asi que me redirigo a Nicolas Skags, espero que en su caso si podamos ir juntos en algunas partes del Jam
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, no entendi
<SergioMeneses> q paso con lyz?
<chilicuil> que no hara nada en linea, solo cara a cara
<SergioMeneses> aaaa
<SergioMeneses> eso ya se sabe
<chilicuil> pero que espero que con ubuntu colombia si podamos ir juntos o algo
<SergioMeneses> poco se hace en los jams
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, uds van a hacer algo online?
<SergioMeneses> via irc?
<chilicuil> sip
<SergioMeneses> pero yo vi el evento como presencial?
<chilicuil> para no dejar fuera a los de otras regiones
<SergioMeneses> aaaa ok
<chilicuil> si, tambien
<SergioMeneses> pues dime de una vez q tienen y montamos algo
<chilicuil> bueno, tenemos el lugar y las actividades
<chilicuil> como se hacen diferentes cosas, se buscan que tengan experiencia en esa rama, mmm, fitoshido, traductor del equipo hispano nos hechara la mano con la mesa de traduccion
<chilicuil> ronicardona, aun amigo, nos ayudara en la mesa de bug fixing
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, él dara una charla de traducciones?
<SergioMeneses> que es una mesa?
<chilicuil> si SergioMeneses, los guiara paso a paso, a su primera traduccion
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, pero una sesion?
<chilicuil> es una mesa fisica, ahi se sientan todas las personas que van a hacer 1 cosa especifica
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: si
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<chilicuil> y yo espero, ayudar a que puedan hacer testing
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, y porque no lo manejamos por sesiones? con un schedule fijo
<SergioMeneses> y yo le digo a efrain que nos de algo de packing
<chilicuil> estaria padre SergioMeneses , aunque por aca lo solemos hacer en paralelo
<SergioMeneses> entonces tenes: translations, big-fixing, testing
<chilicuil> es decir, mientras en la mesa de traducciones, hablan y hacen traducciones, en la mesa de bug fixing crean su primer parche
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, el problema, o bueno asi lo veo es q no se puede participar en mas de una sesion
<SergioMeneses> o mesa
<chilicuil> asi es SergioMeneses , solo en 1
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno esa ya es logistica de uds
<chilicuil> y si, se estarian haciendo los 3
<chilicuil> aunque a veces tambien sale que se ponen a hacer documentacion
<chilicuil> lo cual tambien esta bien
<chilicuil> aunque no hay 1 persona como tal que enseñe a hacer eso
<SergioMeneses> claro
<SergioMeneses> esta super bien
<SergioMeneses> aunque no nos sirve a nosotros :S
<chilicuil> supongo que por lo informal de nuestra manera
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, no
<SergioMeneses> por los tiempo
<SergioMeneses> tiempos
<chilicuil> a que te refieres?, tiempo que queda para organizarlo?
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, es que es mejor hacer un schedule y no segmentar los horarios
<SergioMeneses> porque fijo la gente le interesa conocer todas las maneras
<SergioMeneses> o todas las formas de aportar
<chilicuil> el problema de esa forma, es que te gastas todo el dia enseñando
<chilicuil> y al final del dia, realmente no se hizo mucho
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, pregunta: como van a hacer algo irc si todas son al mismo tiempo?
<chilicuil> pero esta bien, jeje, digo, solo son diferentes formas, lo importante es que las personas que asistan se lleven una buena impresion
<chilicuil> SergioMeneses: ohh =), buena pregunta, facil, se tiene un canal principal #ugj-mx
<chilicuil> pero cada actividad tiene su subcanal
<chilicuil> #ugj-mx-traduccion
<chilicuil> #ugj-mx-testing, etc
<chilicuil> y cada persona entra al que le interese, donde solo hablan de ese tema
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> si me imagine algo similar
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> chilicuil, mejor nos queda para una openweek o algo asi
<SergioMeneses> y usamos el onair
<chilicuil> el onair estaria genial
<chilicuil> justo como lo platicaste el otro dia
<chilicuil> hacer sesiones sobre todos esos temas y ponerlos en video
<chilicuil> al menos por aqui servirian mucho para referencia
<SergioMeneses> claro
<chilicuil> gracias por el follow nandof =)
<nandof> de nada chilicuil ;)
<fhernandez> hoa compañeros
<chilicuil> hola fhernandez o/
<fhernandez> que paso mi estimado oye una pregunta en ugj no cuentan con cuentas de fb o de G+
<chilicuil> no fhernandez =(
<fhernandez> mmm cada año los organizas tu Chilicuil
<chilicuil> sip
<fhernandez> Pues hay que ver si podemos armar una pagina de face o de G+ para el proximo año
<chilicuil> quieres ayudarme con esa parte? fhernandez ?, no hay cuenta en g+ ni en fb, porque casi no entro a esas redes, pero si tu si entras.., ehh =)
<fhernandez> simon de hecho voy a ver si puedo hacer la pagina
<fhernandez> oye aparte de ese asunto me gustaria hacerte una consulta
<chilicuil> genial, si queda, me dices para twittearla, y haber si podemos linkearlas o algo ;)
<fhernandez> haaa ok pues deja trabajar un poco en las paginas
<fhernandez> oye una consulta
<chilicuil> sip
<fhernandez> oye acabo de actualizar mi Ubuntu 10.04 lts a 12.04.1 lts
<fhernandez> pero al estar trabajando se me ralentiza el puntero del mouse
<fhernandez> y el escritorio en general se ralentiza y no se que hacer
<chilicuil> mmm, has revisado la lista de procesos cuando se comienza a ralentizar?, igual y tu maquina no soporta las ultimas versiones de unity
<chilicuil> lo han estado modificando mucho
<chilicuil> como recomendacion, te podria decir que utilices un gestor de ventanas ligero
<fhernandez> de hecho desde las primeras versiones en el 10.10 y 11.04 y 11.10 me hace lo mismo
<chilicuil> como xfce
<chilicuil> si despues de usarlo, se sigue ralentizando, podrias probar otras cosas / descartar unity
<fhernandez> de hecho unity ya lo descarte ya que he trabajado con xface
<fhernandez> xfce
<chilicuil> podrias probar optimizando el sistema, modificando el swappiness por ejemplo
<fhernandez> y de igual forma me lo ralentiza
<fhernandez> aumentando el sawppiness
<fhernandez> ??
<chilicuil> disminuyendolo
<chilicuil> en /etc/sysctl.conf
<chilicuil> vm.swappiness=10
<chilicuil> tambien podrias cambiar el kernel por uno optimizado para el escritorio: https://viajemotu.wordpress.com/2012/08/13/kernel-ck-for-ubuntu-precise/
<fhernandez> haaaa ok
<chilicuil> los kernel que vienen por defecto estan optimizados para servidores, incluso el kernel que viene con ubuntu desktop vs ubuntu server
<fhernandez> tratare con eso si no se puedes ya el sabadito haber si podemos reviar este contratiempo
<fhernandez> si lo he visto
<fhernandez> entones probare con estos dos metodos
<xangua> chilicuil: ya salió el 3.5 :P
<chilicuil> fhernandez: mejor que sea por el canal, por que ese dia no creo poder dar soporte
<chilicuil> xangua: mmm, sip, pero los parches de con kolivas nop
<fhernandez> ok esta muy bien entiendo
<chilicuil> mucha suerte fhernandez
<fhernandez> entonces deja me me hecho un round con estos desgorres
<fhernandez> grax
<fhernandez> nos estamos comunicando
<chilicuil> xangua: si aun no usas ese kernel, mmm, deberias, la diferencia es OMG =O
<chilicuil> buen dia fhernandez =)
<xangua> por cierto probe el kernel la otra vez que pusiste el link en ubuntu-es y si se siente la diferencia
<fhernandez> ok grax hasta pronto
<xangua> ya lo uso, el pidgin por ejemplo cuando abro muchos canales se alenta y la pantalla se pone gris, con ese kernel no :P
<chilicuil> oh seee, con kolivas es la ley T_T
<xangua> y tampoco se me ha crasheado el compiz
<xangua> inlcuso con el 3.5 siempre tocaba una vez al día mínimo que me crasheara
<chilicuil> jajaja, muy bien, no crei que se comportara tan bien en un entorno mas complicado
<chilicuil> mi sistema es muy sencillo, asi que no esperaba problema alguno, pero lo que dices ya es PRO
<chilicuil> aqui tambien, el unico miedo que tuve fue con virtualbox y sus modulos, pero despues de instalarlo, compilan sin problemas
<chilicuil> deberias asistir al ugj xangua y darnos una charla de como hacer preguntas en #ubuntu-es
<xangua> mmm pues solo uso mi sentido común XD
<xangua> aunque ultimamente soy yo el que resuelve mis problemas, siempre que pregunto puro silencio....cri cri
<chilicuil> venga no seas modesto, llevas años en el canal, tu conocimiento de las normas es un poco mejor que puro sentido comun
<chilicuil> es que ya preguntas cosas muy complicadas xangua, supongo..
<chilicuil> creo que el canal tiene sus limites, pero para usuarios nuevos esta genial
<fhernandez> Buenas noches Chilicuil aun estas por aca???
<chilicuil> hola fhernandez
<chilicuil> sip, ando jugando con maas
<fhernandez> oie mi hermano pues si me ayudo un poco el consejo ya anda un poco mejor mi Ubuntu
<fhernandez> te agradezco la ayuda
<chilicuil> si?, el de modificar sys?
<chilicuil> o el del kernel?
<fhernandez> el kernel
<chilicuil> ohh
<fhernandez> e instalar xface
<fhernandez> perdon
<fhernandez> xfce
<chilicuil> me alegra
<fhernandez> sip a mi mas por que no tengo que estar regresando a usar windos
<fhernandez> pero lo que me trae ahorita es lo siguiente
<chilicuil> wop, bueno esa es mi mejor recompensa
<fhernandez> mas o menos que iseo quieres que tenga la pagina de face
<fhernandez> asi es
<fhernandez> jejeje
<fhernandez> yo creo que para todos nosotros jijiiji
<fhernandez> no hay problema si utilicio imagenes de la pagina de ubuntu-mx
<fhernandez> para lo de face
<chilicuil> seguro, como lo creas mas conveniente
<fhernandez> ok
<chilicuil> fhernandez las paginas en fb se pueden administrar por mas de 1 cuenta?
<fhernandez> asi es
<fhernandez> si te nombro administrador tu puedes realizar cambios
<fhernandez> solo nesecitas tener cuenta en fb
<fhernandez> lo mismo vapara san google plus
<fhernandez> en nuestro caso que seria empresa/organizacion/institucion o marca/producto
<chilicuil> ohh sip, entonces es genial
<fhernandez> asi es
<chilicuil> siempre es mejor que varias personas administren esas cuentas
<fhernandez> asi es mi estimado aparte que nunca se quedan sin contenido
<chilicuil> sip
<chilicuil> fhernandez: ya sabes de las charlas semanales?
<fhernandez> en nuestro caso que seria empresa/organizacion/institucion o marca/producto
<fhernandez> no aun no estoy enterado del todo
<chilicuil> ok, bueno eso diferente del ugj
<chilicuil> el primero y ultimo jueves de cada mes
<fhernandez> pero si me facilitas un correo con esa info dalo por hecho
<chilicuil> nos reunimos en este canal a las 9pm, las personas que nos consideramos parte de ubuntu-mx y platicamos todo ese tipo de cosas, tal vez te interese
<fhernandez> ya que si me interesa tengo varias ideas que me gustaria lanzar al aire
<chilicuil> darte una vuelta el proximo jueves
<chilicuil> nos vendria genial tu ayuda y tus ideas
<chilicuil> dejame te paso un enlace
<fhernandez> asi es mi estimado dalo por hecho ahorita mismo me genero una alerta para tenerlo presente
<fhernandez> ok
<chilicuil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMxTeam/Meetings/Agenda
<chilicuil> esa es la agenda, como puedes ver (si abres el link) la proxima es el 6
<chilicuil> y los puntos a tratar estan en: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/KhKIZ6NPr7
<chilicuil> ahorita tenemos varios
<chilicuil> pero igual puedes agregar tus ideas
<chilicuil> y las discutimos, asi toda la comunidad se entera
<fhernandez> ok lo estoy revisando
<fhernandez> ok agregare una idea que en realidad si me gustaria llebar a cabo ya que es del tip educativo no para nosotros
<fhernandez> mas bien para la comunidad estudiantil
<fhernandez> y los profesores de primaria secun que quieras no solo enseñar y aprender un solo sistema cerrado
<chilicuil> si agregala fhernandez
<fhernandez> oie Chilicuil una pregunta lo agrego hasta el final de todo lo que vieneen el public pad
<fhernandez> o va en algun orden especial
<chilicuil> tambien si ese dia apareces te puedes unir a las discusiones de los otros temas y votar por las que mejor te parezcan
<chilicuil> sip, al final
<fhernandez> ok
<fhernandez> si eso esta super
<chilicuil> vamos discutiendo conforme van llegando
<fhernandez> y creeme que me siento feliz de por fin pertenecer a Ubuntu mx
<fhernandez> y espero poder aportar mucho y aprender aun mas
<chilicuil> ya te inscribiste en launchpad ?
<fhernandez> asi es
<chilicuil> oh genial, entonces bienvenido =)
<fhernandez> ya firme el cc
<fhernandez> ya cree mi clave pgp
<fhernandez> ya me aceptaron
<fhernandez> y gracias por la felicitacion que mas que reconocimiento yo creo que mi meta es lograr posicionar el software libre a un nivel competitivo
<chilicuil> asi es, muchos estamos por esa misma idea
<fhernandez> asi es y la verdad si las empresas de codigo cerrado tienen buenas aplicasiones he visto que en software libre estamos a la altura ya que tenemos app similares de muy buena calidad y con mucho soporte
<chilicuil> creo que hace tiempo el problema dejaron de ser las aplicaciones
<chilicuil> falta que se enteren que existe en primer lugar ubuntu
<chilicuil> si lo conocieran, muchas personas se cambiarian, estoy seguro
<chilicuil> asi que yo lo veo, desde el punto de vista de la distribucion masiva
<fhernandez> asi es de hecho yo estoy trtando de aportar mi granito de arena
<fhernandez> en mi pagina web ofresco soluciones a partir de software libre
<fhernandez> como principal sistema operativo GNU Linux Ubuntu
<fhernandez> y de ahi el software libre que se requiera
<chilicuil> eso es genial, entre mas personas podamos compartirlo, sera mejor
<fhernandez> asi es y en mi fb y G+ tambien tengo anucniada mi pagina y lo que ofrezco
<fhernandez> sobre software libre
<chilicuil> bueno, ya estas invitado a las charlas y al UGJ, ojala podamos trabajar juntos para lograr esos objetivos
<fhernandez> si yo espero lo mismo agradezco tu yuda y espero siempre poder aportar algo
<chilicui1> fhernandez: acabo de ver tus ideas, son buenas
<fhernandez> agradezco el cumplido
<chilicui1> el dia jueves, si logramos abarcar tu tema, se te daran 5 minutos para desarrollarla, sugiero que escribas esa explicacoin por anticipado
<fhernandez> si es algo un tanto ambisioso pero si comenzamos con este nivel educativo podremos apliar el horizonte para Open source
<fhernandez> ha ok empieso mañana temprano
<chilicui1> de tal forma que el resto pueda entender el punto, y tambien se puedan a hacer cosas practicas
<fhernandez> ya si no en el avion lo escribo
<chilicui1> es decir, tener un plan de ataque al problema
<fhernandez> si entiendo
<chilicui1> esta bien =)
<fhernandez> bueo me retiro aun tengo algunos pendientes que terminar y ya es tarde
<chilicui1> ahora me voy a dormir, que por aqui ya son las 2, y no quisiera desvelarme de mas xD
<chilicui1> jeje, me ganaste
<fhernandez> descansen y cuidense
<chilicui1> vale, nos vemos luego fhernandez
<fhernandez> asi es jejeje
<fhernandez> cuidese
<fhernandez> ciao
<chilicui1> hasta luego o/
<FAMM> ora,
<FAMM> como mergas uso air crack?
<xangua> jajajajaja
<xangua> rtfm :P
<FAMM> o como mergas
<FAMM> me robo el internet del vecino jajaja
<FAMM> infinutim de 6 dijitos
<xangua> mmm que yo sepa son 10 dígitos
<FAMM> no es asi
<FAMM> INFINITUMCA9523
<FAMM> ok :(
<FAMM> me desprecian
#ubuntu-mx 2012-09-05
<xangua> D: jum
<mwallacesd> Buenos dias compañeros!
<mwallacesd> =)
<jamesjedimaster> que tal mwallacesd
<kurama10> buenos mwallacesd
<mwallacesd> Buenos =)
<longwire>  Hola, me podría orientar alguien¿qué significa "Los siguientes paquetes se han retenido:" cuando hago un apt-get upgrade?
<jamesjedimaster> buena pregunta, por alguna razon, el sistema conserva esas versiones, aunque haya nuevas
<longwire> me acaban de recomendar apt-get dist-upgrade.. lo estoy intentando
<jamesjedimaster> eso actualiza la version del sistema operativo completo
<jamesjedimaster> con todo y aplicaciones
<longwire> oh!!!! creo que lo cancelaré entonces
<jamesjedimaster> que version tienes?
<longwire> 11.04
<jamesjedimaster> con dist-upgrade fuerzas a que se instale 12.04
<longwire> ah ok, creo que no lo hare por el momento, estoy en un VPS y no se si el actualizar traiga problemas
<jamesjedimaster> mmm son problemas de dependencias el que se queden paquetes retenidos http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722901
<jamesjedimaster> ahi dicen como puedes solucionarlo
<longwire> ok lo revisaré.. gracias
<jamesjedimaster> de nada
